# Ex or current Smokers/Vapers opinions needed



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Hello everyone!

To begin I'm 33 years old & been smoking since I was 14.

Stopped on the 6th Jan completely cold turkey.

Now, I'm coping pretty well - obviously getting cravings but they seem more low level and fairly constant than "oh my god I NEEEED a cigarette" moments every so often.

I feel I'm over the nicotine addiction itself though and that it is mainly psychological cravings and triggers at this point.

My question is this - I'm 100% confident that I don't want to smoke a cigarette ever again but am very aware of the possibility of a relapse.

So, do I as a lesser of two evils go with a 0% vape device (has to be 0% as I'm past nicotine) just in case or do I just keep going as I am and try to stick it out?

I don't intend on using the vaping device all day every day, just if I have a really difficult moment. I'd much rather cave vaping than smoking if I were to that's all.

Any opinions really really welcomed on this - could actually be a matter of life or death!


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It's difficult,I went cold turkey after a really bad bout of flu 10yrs ago and I mean bad as I thought I was on death's door and was bed bound for two weeks during which the thought of a cigarette was the last thing on my mind.It took me about three years to totally get over the nag of needing a ***  so you've got a way to go yet as it's early days although I appreciate everyone is different.

Don't rely on any form of substitution such as gum,vaping or anything else as the body needs to be free of nicotine and if you keep topping it up because of a weak moment you'll never be free.You've made the most important step by giving up.Keep at it and eventually you won't even think about smoking but it will take determination and time,but the outcome is worth it.

I assume you've had a health scare of some sort.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks

No health scare yet fortunately but I'll be honest I am pretty petrified that if I don't do something right now I'll suddenly wake up 45/50 years old and with a serious issue.

Been meaning to stop for a couple of years but just put it off.

I know exactly what you mean about it taking time (longer than a few days!!) and that I cannot under any circumstances put nicotine back in my system. That is the only reason I'm asking if anyone has used a 0mg nicotine vape as an aid.

I don't feel that I need it at the moment but you never know if it might come in handy. Ideally I want to just stick it out as I am - just a little worried I might not.

Suppose I just have to be positive - although crazily I went to the pub on day one of my quit and got through no problem!!!!

Coffee (my morning one) seems the worst offender at the minute.

Congrats on your quit by the way!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

1. 10 - 15 years on and you can still get occasional cravings.
2. A lot of those cravings are linked with set habits like having a *** with a cup of coffee. You need to work on breaking those links.
3. Using a substitute like vape or gum at times of stress leads you to accepting and becoming dependant upon those substitutes and inevitably your use of those substitutes will become more frequent, leading you back to square one if you're not careful.
Good luck. Try getting all of your friends, workmates and family on the case to badger you if you show any signs of weakness. That will reduce the opportunities you have for weakening.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Stick at it, 5 days have passed, you know you can do it without vaping.You will soon realise what a filthy habit it is.
I smoked for 25 years & stopped in 1982, it is just will power & I'm sure you can do it.
Hoggy.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Agreed, stick at it mate

I packed in 2years 316 days ago ( with help of a vape )

IM STILL BLOODY VAPING ! 
Can't seam to give that up 

I started this app the day I stopped, just enter the date, the price of **** and how many you smoked
( I was on 40 a day )
If this isn't inspiration enough I don't know what is










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you all for the support - it's a huge help!

I know I'm a foetus in quitting terms but my plan is to break as many of the bonds and triggers as I can early on (like going to the pub on day one) as the way I see it the earlier I can face them the better.

Main problem now is literally just the coffee! It really isn't bothering me at any other time (which has surprised me). Hopefully this will pass too, eventually.

Oh and I like the little dashboard by the way - I think I might get one of those.

Money wise I'm putting the spare cash aside and will use it for fun stuff (like the TT!)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Old habits die hard and it helps if you change them. Routines and social pressure can be difficult. The cup of coffee has been mentioned. There's the pressure from friends and others who smoke too. They may not deliberately be trying to get you to smoke again and may be very supportive of you quitting but being around them if they smoke in familiar surroundings will be hardest for you. Avoid familiar places and situations where you smoked. The more you can remove the psychological ties the easier you can change your life for the better. That's also an argument against e-cigarettes for the same psychological reasoning. Good luck and good health!


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Good luck with it and let me know how you get on as it's something I keep saying I'm going to do but constantly keep putting it off as my willpower is shockingly low. I've tried numerous times now and the longest I went without one is two weeks. Oddly, each time I've tried quitting I've ended up smoking more when I've starting again - currently 40 a day. My other half smokes the same amount and her willpower is even worse than mine so she caves in before I do then it's back to square one. 
I desperately need to quit (doctors have been telling me for years now) as I have (or had - on medication now) high blood pressure, high cholesterol, and now a pre-diabetes warning so quitting is paramount for me, I could well be the prime example to use to keep you from re-starting.
One saving grace for me is that I've smoke menthol for the past 5 years (been smoking for around 34 years) and I don't like the normal ones anymore. It's drawing nearer and nearer to the ban on menthols which I think will help me no end (hopefully!)
Again good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Funny that - I switched to Menthols as a way of forcing myself off them eventually.

In the end I just decided to get on with it ASAP - the sooner the better really and I'm a bit upset I didn't do it earlier.

However - I'm not going to lie I now feel like crap (but also good that I'm not smoking)

Aches, pains, bunged up, coughing, dizzy lightheaded with random pins and needles. Shooting pains from neck to my head (I think this is where I've actually improved my posture so much from feeling like my chest can finally open up, ive strained my neck muscles!)

Not felt like I can exercise yet which is probably the most frustrating thing, as I'm stuck indoors (work from home) with nothing much to keep me occupied.

Despite all of this I do genuinely feel better breathing and know that underneath all the crazy symptoms, I'm making progress.

I'd recommend stopping if you can - it's really not as bad as people make out in terms of the cravings and doing it "cold turkey" does clear the nicotine quickly.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I packed up cold turkey when I bought my XR3. I didn't want smoke in it & I travelled to Reading/London alot in those days & if I can refrain from smoking for those 4 hours then I could pack it up. That was my incentive.
Hoggy.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

I've not smoked in the TT since I bought it 18 months ago. Don't smoke indoors/in front of the kids either so to be honest I had very little reason to carry on.

Ironically I'm so preoccupied with all the strange side effects I'm actually beginning to forget about the smoking itself!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ProjectMick said:


> I've not smoked in the TT since I bought it 18 months ago. Don't smoke indoors/in front of the kids either so to be honest I had very little reason to carry on.
> 
> Ironically I'm so preoccupied with all the strange side effects I'm actually beginning to forget about the smoking itself!


Hi, Appears you have kicked the habit then, congratulations. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Just thought I'd check in - one month in now and feeling much better than during weeks 1&2.

Most of the symptoms are either gone or subsided now and there are no more cravings - just the odd passing thought of cigarettes when doing certain things.

Genuinely don't fancy one any more - although bizarrely every now and again get a sudden urge to vape, even though I never have before!!

For anyone reading this that thinks they can't stop - it's much easier than you think it will be, just as long as you don't think you are giving something up. You really aren't and to be honest I'm pretty annoyed with myself for taking so long to realise it.


----------

